# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам небольшую коллекцию ретро часов, СССР, Япония

## kavashi

Продам.

Цены разные, часы в состоянии от идеального до состояния под ремонт.


Вложение 10724797Вложение 10724807Вложение 10724798

----------


## kavashi

Продолжим


Вложение 10724841Вложение 10724855

----------


## kavashi

099 339 11 39, 093 221 33 66, Саша.

Вложение 10724820Вложение 10724824Вложение 10724821

Живут в районе парка Победы

Есть Ракеты, Полеты,  Луч, Касио.

Механика, Электромеханика, Кварц, Электронные

Цены от  100 до 1500.

----------


## kavashi

ап

----------


## Milan151

Сколько за карманные с мотоциклом?))

----------


## kavashi

250  и это секундомер

---------- Сообщение добавлено  07.01.2016 в 20:52 ----------

карманные Молние есть

----------


## Бармалей)

Не советская и с автоподзаводом есть?

----------


## kavashi

с автоподзаводом есть.

насчет несоветской не очень понял.

типа Сейки 5 что ли?

----------


## Бармалей)

> с автоподзаводом есть.
> 
> насчет несоветской не очень понял.
> 
> типа Сейки 5 что ли?


 Можно и "ролекс" и "тиссот", всё что угодно, только на СОВКОВОЕ и не РОССИЙСКОЕ.

----------


## kavashi

ааааа, ясно.


очень зря, хочу тебе сказать

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.01.2016 в 12:28 ----------

шо, считаешь, не делали нормальных часов?

----------


## Бармалей)

> ааааа, ясно.
> 
> 
> очень зря, хочу тебе сказать
> 
> ---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.01.2016 в 12:28 ----------
> 
> шо, считаешь, не делали нормальных часов?


 Может и делали, но мне не попадались.

Нет в них той надежности, точности и дизайна. Работа топорная и грубая. Но то дело вкуса и ностальгии, ну и для коллекции конечно.

----------


## kavashi

Мой ДМД! (Дорогой маленький друг)

Помнится мне, года два назад я насоветовал тебе Газель. Так вот. Газель - это Ролекс в мире велосипедов.

Если непротив, я насоветую тебе советские часы. Ибо не ведаешь ты, что говоришь на второе в мире производство часов.  

Началась охота. Охота, похожая на битву, шум ее разносится по  окрестностям, потому что дичи мало, а охотников много. Грызня идет за каждый более менее сохранившийся экземпляр, ошметки летят, каждый хочет урвать себе кусок пожирнее и это правильно.

На примере своего Луча кварц электромеханика объясню.

Вот Луч кварц, начала 80-хх годов. Сумрачный советский гений соединил два мира - механический и кварцевый. Часы получились замечательные, так как их точность не зависит от положения механизма в пространстве, кварцевый резонатор самоподстраивается под частоту колебаний механической части.

За рубежом за них рвут на куски. 

Но.

ремонту они не подлежат. Замена кварца на них - проблема, менять схему с донора тоже не всем по плечу, транзисторы в них надо менять - от возраста они изменяют свои характеристики и они просто перестают идти. Все чистое, исправное, а из за отсутствия синхронизации они стоят.

Как думаешь, рабочие часы еще остались? 

а я нашел место, где их делают. Меняют кварц и транзисторы, настраивают точность по осциллографу вплоть до 0,05 с в сутки. И как ты думаешь, сколько это стоит? 

Многие выкидывают часы как хлам, не понимая, что они дорожают с каждым днем.

Найди вот сейчас Полет 29 или 30 камней с автоподзаводом, в стальном корпусе и с подшипником. В рабочем состоянии хотя бы. Нашел? Сколько стоит посмотрел? Прикинул, сколько эти часы будут стоить через 10 лет?

Есть СССР часы красивые. Есть необычные. Есть редкие. И у всех душа, хоть их и массово лепили.

----------


## Бармалей)

У меня есть и "слава" и "заря" и "восток" и "восток-амфибия" ну нет в них эстетики.

Были даже какие-то наручные, механические с будильником. Кум гат отжал, видать понял волчара шо эксклюзив.)))

----------


## kavashi

Приехай ко мне, я покажу норм часы, только с репассажа их заберу

----------


## Бармалей)

> Приехай ко мне, я покажу норм часы, только с репассажа их заберу


 Я на поскоте, ехать к тебе неблизко, буду в твоем районе тока через месяц.

У тебя есть хороший честный мастер?

----------


## kavashi

да

----------


## Бармалей)

> Мой ДМД! (Дорогой маленький друг)
> 
> Помнится мне, года два назад я насоветовал тебе Газель. Так вот. Газель - это Ролекс в мире велосипедов...


 Кстати да!!! Я помню, думал, что Вы забыли.

За ГАЗЗЕЛЬКУ отдельное спасибо, где на ней еду, везде люди сопровождают взглядом, а знающие люди так вообще, просят продать.

А советскими часами может проникнусь, но уже есть горький опыт.(((

Есть у меня "штурманские", это *весчь,* но нужен мастер.

----------


## kavashi

штурманские круто. есть фото?

----------


## Бармалей)

> штурманские круто. есть фото?


 У них не работает механизм стоп-пуск, все остальное в норме. Эстетика тоже неплохая. Как доберусь до них, сделаю фото.

----------


## Andrei B

Ув. Каваши )))) не будете ли вы любезны под каждым фото написать цены оч интерестно а попусту дергать не хочется))) часы у вас бомба

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102 через Tapatalk

----------


## kavashi

Не мог бы. Потому что коллекция большая,  это ещё не все, напишите в личку,  у меня есть, шо предложить и поторговаться

----------


## Andrei B

А какие тогда 1500 стоят?

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102 через Tapatalk

----------


## kavashi

Луч Кварц, они прошли полное ТО, замену кварцевого генератора и транзисторов, выставлены по осциллографу до точности 0,05 с в сутки

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.02.2016 в 09:48 ----------

ап, есть новые поступления!

пишите в ЛС

----------


## kavashi

есть новые поступления

Ракеты, Кировкские, Касио, Полеты и др!

----------


## kavashi

ап!

----------


## Lesik

Интересен ночной светильник( Ракета-металл или пластик7), на заднем плане , готов обсудить вопрос покупки, а нормальных часов не видно-разве была Ракета м механизмом ЗИМ???? ..."Не ВЕРЮ...(Станиславский..)

----------


## kavashi

приезжайте, смотрите.

светильник в ЛС, механизм  покажу

---------- Сообщение добавлено  22.03.2016 в 21:52 ----------

и что в Вашем понимании нормальные часы?

----------


## Lesik

ЛУЧ-2209,Восток-2209 Ракета-3130, Кировский хронограф который вторую неделю продают на Староконке за 750у.е... Полет-29камней...АЧС-1... Да целлая куча.... А Вы- Ракета с механизмом ЗИМ и в корпусе Восток.... За светильник на заднем плане часов готовы предложить выкупить если с ним все в поряде- Небитый,Ракета на месте,металическая,электрическая часть родная...

----------


## Lesik

Прошу ответ в личку...Прошу понять правильно..и без обид.....

----------


## Andrei B

Почем луч и полет?

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102 через Tapatalk

----------


## kavashi

какие именно?

----------


## Andrei B

> какие именно?


 Луч

Отправлено с моего SM-G7102 через Tapatalk

----------


## kavashi

Есть сейчас два рабочих Луча.

один обслуженный, другой просто рабочий.

дизайн разный. фото могу в лс по запросу.

1500 и 1000

----------


## kavashi

их прибыло. Несколько вариантов появилось, а некоторые ушли.


Все в ЛС

----------


## kavashi

ап

----------


## kavashi

ап

----------

